# retic genetics



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

what would you get from these

purple albino x tiger
white phase albino x tiger 
thanks


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

kingball said:


> what would you get from these
> 
> purple albino x tiger
> white phase albino x tiger
> thanks


50% tiger het albino type 1
50% normal het albino type 1


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

would you not get any tiger hets or albino tigers?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

boapugh said:


> would you not get any tiger hets or albino tigers?


 
what would you get from these

purple albino x tiger
white phase albino x tiger 
thanks

Yes you would get tigers het albino but no albinos. you would get (% chance per egg) 50% would be visually tigers and 50% would be visually normal and carry no tiger gene as the tiger gene is co-dominant.

all the animals would be visually normal but would be 100% het for albino but you would get no visual albinos as the albino gene is recessive.

also it doesent matter what "phase" albino you put to the tiger they are all from the same form of albino and it is pot luck what "phases" you get from them.


hope that helped


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

interesting so even though you are breeding from a visual albino you get no visuals in the clutch just hets. so to produce albinos you breed two hets together?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

so ud get tiger het purple and tiger het white phase


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

tiger het all three strains and normal het all three strains, but you could only sell them as 50% hets because only half the clutch will carry the albino resesive gene,which can come out white lav or purple as long as clark strain


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

boapugh said:


> tiger het all three strains and normal het all three strains, but you could only sell them as 50% hets because only half the clutch will carry the albino resesive gene,which can come out white lav or purple as long as clark strain


 

No they would be Tiger 100% het type 1 albino (all three phases) because one of the parents was a visual therefore all young would carry 1 copy of the recesive gene "albino" you need two copys of the gene to make the visual albinos

also when breeding two 100% hets you get (%.C.P.E)

25% visual
50% normal looking 100% het
25% normal not het

but because of the 75% of the clutch that look normal onl 2 in 3 snakes carry the het they are classed as 66% het


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

kingball said:


> so ud get tiger het purple and tiger het white phase


 
No you get Het type 1 albino wich has all 3 phases


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks mate just learnt something. new to this


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

one more albino tiger x tiger


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

25% normals 50% tigers 25% super tigers all 100% het for albino


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

so to get a albino tiger id have to breed a albino tiger to a tiger het albino


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Or breed an albino tiger to an albino, or an albino tiger to a het albino, or a tiger het albino to an albino, or a tiger het albino to a het albino, yes.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Or breed an albino tiger to an albino, or an albino tiger to a het albino, or a tiger het albino to an albino, or a tiger het albino to a het albino, yes.


as ssthisto said, both parents would have to at least carry the albino gene even if they dont display it, this is true for all recessive morphs, only co-dominant genes (like tiger) can transfer from just one parent


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

am i right in saying tiger is the het form for super tiger hence you get 25%supers?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

boapugh said:


> am i right in saying tiger is the het form for super tiger hence you get 25%supers?


kind of, in this instance you should use het in inverted commas to avoid confusing it with a recessive gene but yes any thing with tiger in it bred together will give you super tigers


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

yes i understand, what you mean. thanks pall.


----------



## Mike616 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Another genetic enquiry?*

What would I get breeding a het albino retic to a tiger retic?
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

half tigers, half normals all 50% poss het for albino


----------

